# at chaka



## expat101

Can anyone help with the meaning of "at chaka". I thought it was a slang word for ugly but it doesn't make sense when I try to translate this sentence:

at chaka kay ateh ivy mztah na ba cla ni kuya ogie

Thanks!


----------



## Cracker Jack

expat101 said:


> Can anyone help with the meaning of "at chaka". I thought it was a slang word for ugly but it doesn't make sense when I try to translate this sentence:
> 
> at chaka kay ateh ivy mztah na ba cla ni kuya ogie
> 
> Thanks!



At saka kay Ate Ivy, kumusta na ba sila ni Kuya Ogie.

And also, how are Ate Ivy and Kuya Ogie getting along?

Chaka is swardspeak for ugly. As in ''Si Lolit Solis ay chaka.''

Incidentally Lolot Solis popularized swardspeak like chaka, anda, wiz, tsugi, etc.


----------



## expat101

Crakerjack,

Your are star, it all makes perfect sense now, thanks!


----------



## biankita

at - and
chaka - ugly. We call it 'gay slang' in the Philippines because they're something that the gay community popularized into mainstream. A Filipino celebrity (Lolit Solis, as CrackerJack said) is known to use such slangs. Incidentally, it's not an actual word meaning anything in the actual Filipino language.


----------

